
Amnesty loses new New York Headquarters because China - vincvinc
https://twitter.com/Bencosmef/status/1126994504060473344
======
dlgeek
Quoting the tweets in case they're taken down:

> .@amnestyusa was excited to move to a new headquarters location in New York.
> Today, however we were notified that a Chinese SoE had purchased the
> building and unfortunately due to our work on human rights in China can no
> longer move there. Bc of our work on human rights in China.

> We’ve seen the Chinese government harass civil society halfway across the
> world and especially within its border but to see it in the city I grew up
> in is alarming & concerning. It speaks to the danger and precedent of
> Chinese SoE influence abroad. #chinahumanrights

> If promoting human rights is in the US national security interest why are
> Chinese SoEs who are buying property and excluding human rights orgs not a
> national security threat? Why shouldn’t these fall under scrutiny under
> CFiUS?

SoEs are "State-Owned Enterprises"

------
whack
The scariest thing is that this is most likely legal. Freedom of speech
ensures your physical and legal safety, but you can still face all forms of
economic persecution if what you're saying isn't very popular. As China
becomes increasingly powerful in the coming decades, we can expect to see more
of the same. I wonder if we need to extend Free Speech laws to address such
issues.

[https://outlookzen.com/2014/05/11/a-tale-of-two-
bigots/](https://outlookzen.com/2014/05/11/a-tale-of-two-bigots/)

~~~
SamReidHughes
Hollywood is already operating under this paradigm.

------
WalterGR
Could a mod change the title to something grammatical?

~~~
stareatgoats
I believe this is acceptable English now. At least it's often been seen in the
wild lately (last few years), and I for one find it quite expressive.

------
DataWorker
The real villains are the nimbys. If there were a ton of empty buildings this
wouldn’t be a problem, they could move into one of the empty ones for cheap.

~~~
whack
This isn't SF, this is NYC. I don't recall development being overly burdensome
in NYC

